# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  TOMBOLA DE NOEL - ASSOCIATION BAÏKAL

## Association BAÏKAL

TOMBOLA DE NOEL 2021 

 NUMEROS DEJA ATTRIBUÉS 
GRILLE ADULTES : 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 - 9 - 10 - 11 - 12 - 13 - 14 - 15 - 16 - 17 - 18 - 19 - 20 - 21 - 22 - 23 - 24 - 27 - 28 - 29 - 30 - 31 - 32 - 33 - 36 - 37 - 40 - 41 - 42 - 45 - 47 - 51 - 52 - 53 - 54 - 56 - 57 - 58 - 59 - 60 - 61 - 62 - 63 - 64 - 67 - 70 - 77 - 79 - 80 - 90 - 91 - 93 - 98 - 99 - 100
GRILLE ENFANTS : 8 - 10 - 12 - 13 - 16 - 25 - 42 - 50 - 77

Venez tenter votre chance avec notre Tombola de Noel et qui sait vous gagnerez peut être un cadeau à rajouter sous le sapin ?! 
En plus de ça vous ferez une bonne action en faveur de nos protégés !

Nous avons prévu deux grilles de 100 cases chacune : une grille qui vise plutôt les adultes et une grille qui vise plutôt les enfants pour plaire au plus grand nombre  

La tombola se termine le 15/12/2021, le tirage au sort sera effectué le lendemain et la vidéo du tirage au sort sera postée sur notre page Facebook.

Le prix de la case est de 2.

Pour participer vous pouvez : 
 nous faire un virement bancaire ou un chèque (nous contacter en MP)
 passer par le formulaire HelloAsso (bien penser a mettre soit son numéro de téléphone, soit son adresse mail pour pouvoir être contacté en cas de victoire) : https://www.helloasso.com/associatio...ombola-de-noel
 pour que ce soit + pratique pour nous pas de virements Paypal SVP  

Merci d'avance a tous les participants ! N'hésitez pas à partager partout !

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

MISE A JOUR
 NUMEROS DEJA ATTRIBUÉS 
GRILLE ADULTES : 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 - 9 - 10 - 11 - 12 - 13 - 14 - 15 - 16 - 17 - 18 - 19 - 20 - 21 - 22 - 23 - 24 - 27 - 28 - 29 - 30 - 31 - 32 - 33 - 36 - 37 - 40 - 41 - 42 - 45 - 47 - 51 - 52 - 53 - 54 - 56 - 57 - 58 - 59 - 60 - 64 - 67 - 70 - 77 - 79 - 80 - 93 - 98 - 99 - 100
GRILLE ENFANTS : 10 - 12 - 13 - 16

Merci pour votre soutien  ::

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Premier post mis à jour ! 
N'hésitez pas à participer pour nous soutenir !

----------

